# Carseat triggers rear seatbelt warning



## pdizzle555 (Apr 25, 2018)

I have an infant car seat installed using the latch system and I keep getting rear seatbelt warning - anyone know a fix to disable the alert that is safe?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Connect the seatbelt. You could just connect it against the seatback, Or use it as a fall-back helping hold the car seat in place.


----------



## pdizzle555 (Apr 25, 2018)

Ok - but does having the seat belt connect change the logic for deploying airbags?


----------



## telero (Aug 3, 2017)

There is only an upper/side curtain airbag in the back, and if it were to deploy, would do so regardless of seat belts or occupancy in the back.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

pdizzle555 said:


> Ok - but does having the seat belt connect change the logic for deploying airbags?


That is typically only for the front seat passenger air bag. Seat belt or certain amount of weight in the seat will enable the airbag.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Yeah I connected the seatbelt running the strap behind both car seats.


----------



## JeopardE (Mar 24, 2018)

Now that I've gotten around to installing child seats for the kids ... yes this is annoying. I'll try fastening the seat belt tomorrow. But it really should detect if the latch is connected and suppress the warning!


----------



## Sumiguchi (Jun 3, 2018)

Maybe try re-installing it? I have a car seat in the back but it only triggers the warning if my child is IN the seat... The empty seat doesn't.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sumiguchi said:


> Maybe try re-installing it? I have a car seat in the back but it only triggers the warning if my child is IN the seat... The empty seat doesn't.


Does your car seat have any play at all? With as tight as I connect my car seat it was an automatic trigger for the seatbelt warning. I just ran the seat belt behind it and connected it though so not a big deal.


----------



## MrMatt (Jun 1, 2018)

I have a slightly different issue, seeking feedback:

My 7yo son uses a booster with the normal belt. But the way the M3 seats are designed, the booster sits too close to/on the right-side buckle so he always uses the center buckle (which has a lot more play). Every *week *or so, i'll get a warning that his belt isn't buckled. We do nothing and it clears, but what is it using to determine that it's occupied? I would expect it to be more consistent....


----------



## Defjukie (Sep 28, 2017)

Sumiguchi said:


> Maybe try re-installing it? I have a car seat in the back but it only triggers the warning if my child is IN the seat... The empty seat doesn't.


Your car seat is probably not installed as snugly as it should be.


----------



## Sumiguchi (Jun 3, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Does your car seat have any play at all? With as tight as I connect my car seat it was an automatic trigger for the seatbelt warning. I just ran the seat belt behind it and connected it though so not a big deal.


Checked and mine is in there as tight as I can get it... strange but glad I don't have that issue cause my little one is too big for the harness and we use the seatbelt.


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

I actually ran into an issue on 4th of july. I folded the drivers side rear down and put an easy up in the back through the pass through. Because of the weight, I kept getting a warning on no buckle of the middle rear. 

Would be nice to have an option to turn the sensor off.


----------

